# Solicitor or fiscal rep for declaration of sale



## UserNameTaken (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi, needing advice on who's the best person to use for declaring the sale of a property to IRS.

We've sold our two properties, one April, one October 2014 - so both in the same Portuguese and UK tax year, but for roughly the same as the buying price and don't foresee any capital gains tax in either jurisdiction after allowances are taken into account.

We received this from our solicitadora . . .
"It is time to make the IRS declaration due on the sale of your properties. Please confirm that you wish me to this or inform me in case you already instructed someone else."
Her charges will be 300€ for both, and hopefully she should have all documentation.

We've been using a fiscal representative to submit our rental lettings income, and she quotes . . .
"Taking into account that you need to have taxation knowledge in order to compute and submit a Capital Gains tax return, this service should be provided by the fiscal representative. . . In order to be able to compute your Capital Gains tax returns we need to receive copies of the 4 deeds signed (the 2 signed when these properties were purchased and the 2 signed when selling these properties). Depending on the result of the analysis of these documents we may need to request further documentation or not.
Our fee to compute, submit and pay any possible Capital Gains Tax due on your behalf is €250 (covers both you and Mr Xyz).
Please let me know how you wish to proceed."

You need to know that I'm a tight Scot, but am happy to stretch to an extra 50€ for a job well done. The big question is - is a solicitadora qualified/able to submit this information to the IRS, or do we definitely need to use a fiscal rep?

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------

